# Online Designer



## napsi (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo an alle!

Habe eine Bitte:
Kennt jemand eine Onlinesoftware, mit der ich z.B. TShirt designen kann und gleich ein Bestellformular dabei ist? Ich finde in Netz leider nichts brauchbares.

Da es sich um einen Versuch handelt, ob die Idee auch angenommen wird, sollte den die Kosten gering sein.

Bitte um Hilfe

Napsi


----------



## SpiceLab (25. Oktober 2010)

napsi hat gesagt.:


> Kennt jemand eine Onlinesoftware, mit der ich z.B. TShirt designen kann


Ah ja. Und was hat diese Anwendung mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML gemeinsam?

Rein garnix! Somit wäre deine Frage beispielsweise in der Creative Lounge besser platziert gewesen.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Oktober 2010)

Kein Problem, man kann sich ja mal im Forenbereich irren. 

Was die Ausgangsfrage betrifft: Meinst du solche Plattformen wie bspw. Spreadshirt?

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------



## napsi (25. Oktober 2010)

ja genau so etwas, nur dass ich das selbst in meine HP einpflanzen kann und nicht auf tshirts beschränkt ist.

lg.

gerald


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. Oktober 2010)

Hi Gerald,

Spreadshirt hat nicht nur individualisierbare T-Shirts, sondern auch eine große Produktpalette. Darüber hinaus kann man sich dort auch selbst einen Shop einrichten und diesen auf der eigenen Webseite einbinden.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

